# So what kind of compressor wheel does the FrankenTurbo F23 have? The billet kind.



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












For a couple of months now we've been fitting our F23 hybrid K04 turbocharger with a fancy new compressor wheel, and it's got a shiny, shiny new look! That's thanks to the 7075-series aluminum billet material it's made from.

So aside from the sexy, what's billet bring to the party? Well, by moving away from the casting mold we've used for years, we were able to completely re-work the wheel's shape, optimizing the blades' pitch and dimensions. The compressor "trim" is completely new, imparting much better resistance to compressor surge. This translates to a turbo that flows power but with excellent refinement and drivability. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











So what's this change do? Have we…_*tested it*_? Of course we have! This compressor wheel has been in service on beta test cars all year, and here's a dyno to show the dramatic improvement in flow stability imparted by the new wheel:







For those of you who don't have the time to watch a video, here's the crux of it:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











A vast improvement in mid-range airflow stability with virtually no loss in spool. That's what you get from a billet-wheel F23. And you also have the option of pairing the F23 with our ChinaFold manifold, for industry-leading pump gas performance on a K04 hybrid turbocharger. A few glamour shots of our complete kit:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











And for those of you driving a K03-based TT180, no problem. The F23 can be configured for stock fitment in your car as well. Only with FrankenTurbo's "Up-Pipe adapter" can you run a hybrid K04 on your stock-fitment exhaust system. Two-pass ceramic-coated 3 inch pipe, it is a FrankenTurbo exclusive.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











With fresh stock arrived today, the F23 turbo is priced at $949 including your option of our "Phatty" inlet pipe or (for fitment to K03-based cars) a complete oil/coolant lines kit. For more information on this or any of our products, feel free to contact me directly.

Thx

Doug Harper
FrankenTurbo


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Doug, g/s is nice and all but whats the power gain and longevity at say 22psi?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Doug, g/s is nice and all but whats the power gain and longevity at say 22psi?


Noah -- the new compressor shape hasn't tested to show any increase in peak airflows over its cast predecessor. But it wan't designed for that. It's purpose is to eliminate instability in high boost applications. Compressor surge. It tackles that. And like the previous variant F23 wheel, it's capable of flowing over 280 grams/second of airflow in the 1.8T displacement. And paired with our upgraded bearing system and Inconel turbine rotor, it can do that with a 2-year warranty. We've been testing this new forged aluminum wheel for nearly a year now. It's 7075-series aluminum base material is very good stuff. In fact it's stronger than the wheel it replaced.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like the K24 2474 compressor wheel. Certainly matches the 6 + 6 aero design.

Very impressive, Doug :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Here come the compressor maps.....


----------

